# Kidding on day 142, should I be worried?



## ProvidenceHill (Sep 9, 2013)

My Alpine doe Lily kidded triplets last year on Day 150. I was shocked today to go out and feed and find her in unmistakeable labor (goo and the whole 9 yards). She was only exposed to a buck on one date -- a driveway breeding -- so I am certain of her conception date. Should I be worried about kids being 8 days early? Is there anything special I should do? This is only my second kidding season and last year my 2 does had textbook kiddings, so I am still pretty inexperienced and nervous and quite stressed to have her be so early.

If it matters, she was bred to a Saanen (same buck as last year).


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Give them B Complex orally within 12 hours of birth. I would also give them BoSe and a vitamin E capsule oil. All can be given orally. This year I gave mine within the first 4 hours.


----------



## ProvidenceHill (Sep 9, 2013)

How much Vit. E? I have been dosing the does with one IU 1000 capsule a day for the past 2 weeks, but I also have IU 400 capsules around too.


----------



## Sydmurph (Jun 4, 2013)

is this actually early or just on the early side of normal? How much risk is there for an 8 day early kid? I'm in the exact same boat...


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

I just recently had a ND kid on day 140 and the beabies were small but did well. I gave them exactly what karen suggested and made sure they ate and stayed warm,they did have a little trouble regulating their body temp.
Another of my ND does kidded on day 142 and hers were normal size and very healthy, I just gave them them the virb and sel and e gel as well.
Good luck


----------



## ProvidenceHill (Sep 9, 2013)

Can you give me the specifics on the B Complex? Is this something I can get at Tractor Supply or is it from the drugstore? Brand name. dosage, etc. would be great, that's something I do not have on hand.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Stick to the basics. Get them out. Get them (keep them) warm. Get them fed.
If you are having troubles with the above, then worry.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I've had kids born 6 days early(Alpine) and they were fine.


----------



## ProvidenceHill (Sep 9, 2013)

UPDATE: Routine kidding, twins, buck and doe. Both are small. Both have strong sucking reflex and I held them so they could each get 2 decent meals of colostrum. Put coats on both, gave Selenium/E gel and dipped navels. The doe is smaller and weaker and not yet on her feet 1 1/2 hours after kidding. They are outside (she chose to kid in the field and not the shed), so I put them in a Rubbermaid tote with a door cut in it and the lid off so Mom could lick see them -- hoping to capture the sun but block the breeze. What else should I do? I am worried about them being warm enough. I have no warming barrel. They will be dam raised. Should I bring them in the house for a while to stay warm? Leave them as they are? Please advise. I really want this little doe kid to make it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Do you have a barn or shelter, put momma and her babies in there so they can bond. Makes sure they are nursing well, every 2 hours, especially throughout the day or night if it is super cold, until they get stronger.

Can the kids get on their feet or are they weak there?

I would have plenty of bedding. Draft free area.


----------



## ProvidenceHill (Sep 9, 2013)

The doe kid is not standing unassisted (born at 12:15, it's now 2:30). She's trying though. Buckling has. Both are sleeping now. If I move them to the shed they will lose the heat of the sun. Should I bring them in the house?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

It sounds like they are doing pretty good no older than they are. I'd be reluctant to move them indoors and risk the dam getting weird. Can you do any of what Toth suggested?


----------



## ProvidenceHill (Sep 9, 2013)

Okay, I bailed out the hay storage stall and moved them in there with mom and a heat lamp. It's in the back of a 3-sided shed, but fairly cozy and out of the wind for sure. Deep hay bedding too.

The doeling can stand unassisted now, although having trouble finding where to nurse. Once she's on her feet she can stand and nurse without support. Getting on her feet is still a challenge but getting better. When I direct her and she finally finds the teat she sucks really strongly. I'll plan to go out every 2 hours this evening/overnight to make sure they are eating well. Lily is a wonderful mom and very attentive so no worries there.

Anything else I should be doing?

OF COURSE I had planned to do kidding clips, clear out the hay storage stall, get the kidding kit together, etc. on Saturday to have plenty of time before she was due....lesson learned!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Did you dip the cords with iodine?

It sounds like you are doing all the right things. Good work.

If you can get a BO-se shot, it may help the weak one. 
If she is doing better and better and you are there to ensure she keeps her belly filled and with the heat lamp, they have it made. Sounds as if things will be better soon and no worries to come.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

You got this. Keep doing what you are doing, and good job.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have become a big fan of giving injectable B Complex (I happen to have fortified B Complex) to the kid within 12 hours of being born.

I just recently had a kid born that was born before we got out there and was close to dead from freezing. Was able to bring her back and gave 1cc injectable Fortified B Complex orally. She really woke up and was nursing in no time. Will definitely be doing this for all my kids. The B Complex helps wake up their brains. Goathiker told us about this on another thread on here.


----------



## ProvidenceHill (Sep 9, 2013)

I did not do a Bo-Se injection, but I did do a selenium/Vit. E oral gel as soon as they were dry. Yes, I did dip cords too. They are definitely brighter, but I'm still not confident little girl can find her supper on her own so I think I'll have to go out and help through the night tonight. Is every 2 hours best?

I wish I had the injectable B-complex on hand -- is this something a local feed store would have or would I have to order it? Is there some substitute I can use?


----------



## ProvidenceHill (Sep 9, 2013)

Little boy; both babies; little girl.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Yes you should be able to find it at the farm store.


----------



## ProvidenceHill (Sep 9, 2013)

UPDATE: They made it though the night okay. I went out every 2 hours to check on them. The buckling can get on his feet okay and find the teat. I don't think the doeling is getting up on her own although she is trying. Once I set her on her feet she can stay up though. Every time I went out I tried to get her to nurse, but half the time she seemed uninterested. The other half she was looking for food and nursed a little when I helped her find it. She can suck strongly when she wants to but doesn't go very long. I wonder if it is possible that she has been able to get up and nurse but I haven't seen it. If her little tummy's already full she would be uninterested, right. How exactly do their tummies feel when full? She does not feel sunken, and when she's awake she's bright-eyed and alert.

EDIT: My daughter just came in and said she saw both babies on their feet, so I guess she can stand on her own now -- great news!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She nursed on her own, LOL. They do that sometimes when you aren't looking. :hammer:;-)

Feel the other babies belly the one who can get around good, then feel hers, is it the same,if so, she is OK.

Good work.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats...they are both adorable


----------



## ProvidenceHill (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks to all of you for your help and support! They look great this morning -- curious and starting to be playful. I've been so worried about them that only now am I starting to enjoy them and be thrilled that I got a doeling! (Last year the same breeding gave me triplet bucklings.) Of course the boy is precious too.

A disbudding question -- normally I would take them to have it done about 3 days after birth, which would be Saturday, but since they were early I'd like to wait a little longer before stressing them. I'm thinking I can probably wait until Monday, since developmentally their horns are "premature" by a few days anyway. Does that make sense? I know those Saanen horn buds need to be tackled pretty early, especially on the bucklings.


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

I would personally just wait and do it when you see the horn buds.


----------



## ProvidenceHill (Sep 9, 2013)

I can feel the buckling's already, but not the doeling's. I take them to a Mennonite farmer up the road to be disbudded, so I'd prefer to do them both at the same time.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would go ahead and get the buck done. It may be much longer before you feel the does horn buds.


----------

